# How to stabilize camera with old hands



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Wow I will be the first one in this post. Yes, Because of my old age, My hands and my legs are not strong as the young man 40 years ago, I must use some support equipmen, when/ where that I can not use Tripods or monopod.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Wow I will be the first one in this post. Yes, Because of my old age, My hands and my legs are not strong as the young man 40 years ago, I must use some support equipmen, when/ where that I can not use Tripods or monopod.
Enjoy
Surapon

PS, The Second Photo is by ---No, Not Dirty Old man, But Sexy Old man---Ha, Ha, Ha


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2013)

You look like a youngster to me. Its getting harder and harder each year to hold a heavy lens. I finally gave up and sold my 600mm f/4, It was getting too heavy to pack into my car, muchless to hold.
I doubt if I could hold a 300mm f/2.8. The only one I've owned was a Nikon, and it was a older and heavier one, a monster.


----------



## surapon (Dec 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You look like a youngster to me. Its getting harder and harder each year to hold a heavy lens. I finally gave up and sold my 600mm f/4, It was getting too heavy to pack into my car, muchless to hold.
> I doubt if I could hold a 300mm f/2.8. The only one I've owned was a Nikon, and it was a older and heavier one, a monster.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Teacher , Mr. Mt Spokane
You make my day, Now, I am 65 Years old, But Young at heart. Yes, The Monster 600mm is 13 Pounds, Very difficult to handle, with out Tripods or monopod.
That why, I still love my 100-400, and 70-200.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## drjlo (Dec 10, 2013)

I like the washer-string method to stablize, as it has hardly any bulk and easily reversible..

http://petapixel.com/2011/01/26/stabilize-your-camera-for-1-with-a-washer-bolt-and-string/


----------



## surapon (Dec 11, 2013)

drjlo said:


> I like the washer-string method to stablize, as it has hardly any bulk and easily reversible..
> 
> http://petapixel.com/2011/01/26/stabilize-your-camera-for-1-with-a-washer-bolt-and-string/



Yes, Yes, Yes, Thaks you so much , Dear drjlo---That is a great Idea too, Similar to my DIY " No-Pod" that I post some where in this CR.
Thanks
Surapon


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 16, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Wow I will be the first one in this post. Yes, Because of my old age, My hands and my legs are not strong as the young man 40 years ago, I must use some support equipmen, when/ where that I can not use Tripods or monopod.
> Enjoy
> Surapon



Wouldn't you think this thing is harder to use than a monopod? Wouldn't it take up too much room in your bag?


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...



Dear my friend, sunnyVan.
No, On the air trip, I put all equipment, Heavy weight but Cheap in to my checked Baggage, I love this one, Because both the camera and the supporter on my neck and my hand all the times---Ready in a second to shoot candid Photos far away, Yes, Monopod is Lighter, But , will take 1 minutes to set up, from the storage , to total expansion, Plus Some place like in the museum, both USA and Greece, Plus on the Side walk of the public street in the big city---- No Tripods or Monopod allow( for Public Sefety).
Nice to talk to you, Good night.
Surapon


----------



## candc (Dec 17, 2013)

this is the rig you need. its chicken powered image stabilization!

Chicken Powered Image Stabilization


----------



## lion rock (Dec 17, 2013)

Candc, 
HILARIOUS !!! Absolutely roaring laughter!
Where does one get ideas like this?
-r


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, Wow, Wow----Thankssss, Dear Candc, my friend , That are the best technique/ great thinking of this man, who is a great observe and adapt the Mother nature/ Chicken , to use as the best and cheap stability support equipment.
Plus get me a big laugh too.
Good night.
Surapon


----------



## mwh1964 (Dec 17, 2013)

Kind of discrete too ;D lol


----------



## candc (Dec 18, 2013)

surapon said:


> Wow, Wow, Wow----Thankssss, Dear Candc, my friend , That are the best technique/ great thinking of this man, who is a great observe and adapt the Mother nature/ Chicken , to use as the best and cheap stability support equipment.
> Plus get me a big laugh too.
> Good night.
> Surapon



glad you got a kick out of that clip i love it, nice escalator shot by the way. baby's got back! its blocking out the sun like a lunar eclipse!


----------

